# Yet more proof that ETC remains one of the coolest companies on the planet to work for.



## DELO72 (Dec 17, 2015)

http://www.msnewsnow.com/story/3076...-800-employees-to-star-wars-the-force-awakens

http://www.nbc15.com/home/headlines...see-the-latest-Star-Wars-movie-362536781.html

To Fred and the team at ETC, well done. 

As Leia once said to Han in the hanger bay of Yavin 4, and is certainly true of you folks, "I knew there was more to you than money."


----------



## Amiers (Dec 17, 2015)

One Day, One Day.


----------



## Lafalot (Dec 18, 2015)

Just to add to the excitement, here's the movie they used to tell us we were going to the movies. Produced in house by our fantastic video production team.


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 18, 2015)

Amiers said:


> One Day, One Day.


http://www.etcconnect.com/Careers/


----------



## rsmentele (Dec 18, 2015)

I tried to get someone that worked there to take me with... But you can see how that went...


----------



## Fountain Of Euph (Dec 18, 2015)

And ETC will still have fantastic product support, even while they are all at the move

Sent from Taptalk for Android, this was.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Dec 18, 2015)

I always had a hunch that he could use the force!


----------



## Kelite (Dec 18, 2015)

There IS only one Jedi Master.



(And his initials are FF)


----------

